# Probiotics



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

I found these probiotics and was wondering if it would be safe to give to Hank instead of the one they sell at the vet clinic.

Lactobacillus casei 1.5 billion cfu
Lactobacillus rhamnosus 1.25 billion
Lactobacillus acidophilus .75 billion
Bifidobacterium longum .75 billion
Bifidobacterium breve .75 billion

Some background info. Hank has diarrhea for months. He's finally got solid stools but we're out of the probiotics. I buy the one form the vet but I found this one and wondered if it would be okay to use. He's 43lbs.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

Looks similar to what I've currently got on hand. Some people will say not to use probiotics with any type of lacto-whatever in it since those are derived from milk, but I don't care and use them anyways. They work just fine with all three of my dogs and cure rather than cause problems.
I get human-grade stuff from the grocery. I buy kinds that have a lot of different bacteria listed, not just one or two.


----------



## Ivy (Mar 16, 2011)

Thank you for your input :smile:

I'm going to try this one and see how it goes.


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

Primal Ultra I believe is what has been recommended by some on here. I still haven't gotten it but need to have it on hand. I'm so sorry Hank is still having trouble all my bassets have had iron stomachs so I don't get it. Maybe since I live in the country they are always eating bad stuff, well by my standards I'm guessing they would disagree with me.

Things that have been dead for some time, horse poo all the time, so lovely. 

I hope you get him on track soon.


----------

